# Gator blades for 54" deck?



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

I saw a post a good six months or so ago about Gator blades for the 54" deck. I've done searches of the net and can't seem to find out whether they are available or not. Anybody know?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Agriquip.com carries them I believe.


----------



## MR. T (Oct 3, 2004)

*Gator blades*

If you have a local Western Auto store, you might want to try them. My local one had them in stock for my 48" deck. All the while the local mower shops were telling me that they were not available.


----------

